# Are you using the "bass boost" on your sub amplifier?



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Most newer/modern subwoofer or mono amplifiers offer a "bass boost" circuit located next to the crossover and gain controls. Some even offer this option on the bass level remote as well. It usually gives a 0-12db boost centered somewhere around the 40hz-45hz range. 
I've never used the "bass boost" on an amplifier but, admittedly I use mostly old school amps that have no onboard processing (aside from the built-in bump found on RF amps) whatsoever. 
Are the "bass boost" circuits beneficial in any way? I would think a good eq would be better suited for this function but, I could be wrong.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

no. never


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

On most systems you have so much output at 45 hz that you dont need more. Cant see using it.

On the other hand a bass boost like on the JL Slash series are very useful. Center freq, Q and boost amount are all independently variable. very handy.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

So, it's just a gimmick or marketing bait for bassheads and noobs who think they need to accentuate frequencies at the low end?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> So, it's just a gimmick or marketing bait for bassheads and noobs who think they need to accentuate frequencies at the low end?


ding ding


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i have a powerbass xta 5000 and have the bass boost at 0,i have no need in my system to use it,maybe one day when the wife gives me the ok to do a wall with 2 18s in my xb than i will think about using it but for now,its doesnt even register


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Most are trying to compensate for a lack of power they should have bought, or more piston area/xmax. Normally it will just end up clipping your amp and blowing your subs in the long run.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Bass gain around 45Hz isn't that useful. It would be better if it had variable center freq like a PEQ. If I were to design a cheap "bass boost" control I would put it lower down, like 30Hz instead. A -12/+6dB control would be awesome really, together with the SS filter (HPF) you could shape the FR curve somewhat.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, my cheapy amp also had a bass boost, initially I thought to myself "Great! This will be nice to boost the low frequencies!"

I then realized that the boost was at 45Hz and that is pretty useless, tried it anyways and it sounds crap.


Although the talk of the bass line control being used for the bass boost makes me worry a bit. I thought that the bass control which comes with the PPI 1000.1 is for the actual volume so you could adjust the volume on your sub, if you want a bit more kick put it up, if you mother is in the car with you, you can turn it down etc.

If the control is just for the bass boost then that too is completely stupid and useless and really disappointing.
Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I would if my amp had one down at ~30Hz to compensate for the roll off from a small sealed enclosure. I already have a peak at 45-50Hz.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Psyclown. Most sub amp remotes are level/volume controls. Their are some that have both a bass boost and level control. 

The ppi remote looks like a level/gain control. Not a bass boost. It basically turns your gain down from where you set it on the amp to attenuate when moms in the car. 

Ecbmxer I was thinking the same thing. Typically have to cut 45hz. Not boost it. Lol.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Jcharger13 said:


> Psyclown. Most sub amp remotes are level/volume controls. Their are some that have both a bass boost and level control.
> 
> The ppi remote looks like a level/gain control. Not a bass boost. It basically turns your gain down from where you set it on the amp to attenuate when moms in the car.
> 
> Ecbmxer I was thinking the same thing. Typically have to cut 45hz. Not boost it. Lol.


That is of more use then, what I wanted  
Thanks!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> I would if my amp had one down at ~30Hz to compensate for the roll off from a small sealed enclosure. I already have a peak at 45-50Hz.


Excellent point! I use sealed enclosures myself and agree completely that a "boost" like you describe might be far more useful for most SQ oriented listeners.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i am adding a little boost to the bottom end of my sealed subs around (40hz..narrow passband) using a 500/1 slash amp. I also am using the bass knob for the slash amp.

These are 2 things i have never been in favor of in the past...but they both seem to work well with the JL amp.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> Excellent point! I use sealed enclosures myself and agree completely that a "boost" like you describe might be far more useful for most SQ oriented listeners.


Granted, I added a couple dB of PEQ down around 30 instead. Same difference..


----------



## cdubya (Dec 10, 2013)

only if it worked along with the subsonic filter that are on some amps-meaning ajustable to that final cutoff point. mine is right about 23-25hz, a boost right about 30hz sounds right to me? isnt that where most music cuts off if not a little before?. arnt those those the the ones evryone really wants?! the ones you feel?!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

cdubya said:


> only if it worked along with the subsonic filter that are on some amps-meaning ajustable to that final cutoff point. mine is right about 23-25hz, a boost right about 30hz sounds right to me? isnt that where most music cuts off if not a little before?. arnt those those the the ones evryone really wants?! the ones you feel?!


You got your answer right below


minbari said:


> On most systems you have so much output at 45 hz that you dont need more. Cant see using it.
> 
> On the other hand a bass boost like on the JL Slash series are very useful. Center freq, Q and boost amount are all independently variable. very handy.


----------



## cdubya (Dec 10, 2013)

hmmm...those are sexy to. i dont have they most amount of knowledge in this feild but...parametric kinda means u can chose the point of boost like i said? is that what your saying?! lol. i kinda just thought a bass boost was a selling point for people that arent informed? but if i can chose where to boost i just might use it!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

With my RAV4 I am using the para-punch module. I have 1300 watt amp pushing 2x1000 watt rms subs. I keep them at a level much like a home audio setup where they compliment the front stage and can not be located. If I disable the subs then you notice they were playing. The para-punch has selection of crossover frequency and boost level. I normally have it set to 35 hertz for center of the boost curve. Certain songs you just want to satisfy your inner bass head on and it's nice to be able to increase the boost there and on the head unit letting you go from SQ to SPL at a moments notice. It's like having the best of both worlds.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

The average range of human hearing is 20Hz to 20 KHz.

However 20Hz and below, you can still feel... very much so. This is often the bass where the windows and tables will shake and rattle around. When watching movies it adds a lot to the movie and the atmosphere.

Music does not just stop at 30hz or even 20Hz for that matter, its like with a crossover.
You cross over your mids to your subwoofer at 80Hz, the mids will still continue to play content at 75Hz - just a bit softer.

Many times I have seen people build LLT subswoofers for their home theater and be amazed at how much content is available in the lower frequencies.


The fact that music / frequencies won't just stop suddenly at say 30Hz is the reason why a subsonic filter exists. Your subwoofer will still try and reproduce those frequencies although whether it is loud enough for you to actually notice and for it to make a difference is what is important. This still puts a lot of stress and strain on your subwoofer so lets say there is bass from 189Hz down to 14Hz and you have a small 10" subwoofer, the sub will still try and reproduce all the way down to 14Hz which will put immense strain on the woofer which will lead to it sounding unpleasant and possibly not being as "punchy" compared to if you were to have a subsonic filter of say 28Hz on.


----------



## cdubya (Dec 10, 2013)

so it makes me wonder why HU equalizer stops at 40?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

cdubya said:


> so it makes me wonder why HU equalizer stops at 40?


because most people who install an aftermarket HU wont add a sub, so it wont matter much under 40hz.

also, most EQ on HUs have a fairly low Q. even though it says "40hz" it prolly effects from 20-80 hz in reality.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I am using an Audiocontrol HPX, with bass restoration in my signal chain between headunit and sub amp. It has a master volume, sub volume and a dial for the bass restoration enhancements. I basically use it as a rotary volume control for the subs, but given the rare listen to some old Zeppelin or such it can give a relatively decent sound pulling out some low content that may not show in the original recording. 

Aside from that keep the bass boost at 0, volume at 11! (Spinal Tap styles)


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

NEVARRRRR!!!!!(in my captain hook voice) I let the amp do what it is supposed to, and that is to amplify!


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

My old Planet Audio Big Bang (made by Zed) had one band PEQ, set freq, Q and gain. Was a big help in the low 30ish area for my sealed 10" s. At 45-50 it was useless, due to cabin gain.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

PsyCLown said:


> Music does not just stop at 30hz or even 20Hz for that matter



Real music does. :rimshot:

Very few instruments (maybe only a huge pipe organ?) can play 20hz or below, and harmonics are whole integer multiples of the fundamental frequency so you aren't getting lower overtones, you get higher overtones. The lowest note on a piano is around 27 hz, higher for a bass guitar.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

My SS ref amp has a subsonic filter with a boost for the cutoff frequency. It's great to have because the SPL of my IDQ 15" drops off quite a bit below 30hz. In addition to that it also has a variable boost, so I can boost a little at 30hz, more at 20hz, and have a relatively flat response from 80hz on down to the cutoff frequency.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

sbeezy said:


> NEVARRRRR!!!!!(in my captain hook voice) I let the amp do what it is supposed to, and that is to amplify!


I think you might be misunderstanding the purpose of eq'ing.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Hellz yeah!!!! moor deebeez!!

Not really, unless there was somehow a dip wich is unlikely at 40hz


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

Gilroy said:


> I think you might be misunderstanding the purpose of eq'ing.


and how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

sbeezy said:


> and how did you come to that conclusion?


Because an "amp doing what it's supposed to do" simply increases all frequencies by the same amplitude. That will not help you with frequency response problems that are inherent in the drivers or due to installation. They are two different tools meant to address two different problems.


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

Gilroy said:


> Because an "amp doing what it's supposed to do" simply increases all frequencies by the same amplitude. That will not help you with frequency response problems that are inherent in the drivers or due to installation. They are two different tools meant to address two different problems.


Please tell me where i said anything about curing issues with FR or poor installation... I dont use BB simple and plain... all of my enclosures go low enough and make enough pressure to where its not even needed. And every amp I've put on a scope clips sooner with BB than without so I don't use it. Go find someone else to pick an argument with.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't, but I have. Depends on the installation and the gear, really. 

Parametric BB (like the JL series) works great in getting a nice rising low-end response when EQ isn't available or wanted in a simpler setup. 

Fixed frequency BB is less useful, but not always worthless.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

sbeezy said:


> Please tell me where i said anything about curing issues with FR or poor installation... I dont use BB simple and plain... all of my enclosures go low enough and make enough pressure to where its not even needed. And every amp I've put on a scope clips sooner with BB than without so I don't use it. Go find someone else to pick an argument with.


I'm not trying to "pick an argument" with you. Your response is emotional and is clouding the issues. 

Either way, hopefully the OP at least understands now that just because you have an amp, it does not eliminate the possibility of using nor needing eq in the sub frequencies as your first response implied.


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

Gilroy said:


> I'm not trying to "pick an argument" with you. Your response is emotional and is clouding the issues.
> 
> Either way, hopefully the OP at least understands now that just because you have an amp, it does not eliminate the possibility of using nor needing eq in the sub frequencies as your first response implied.


I didn't imply anything... the question was do you use Bb on your amps I simply said never I let my amp do what it was designed to do and that's amplify. Never did I once say you don't need eq in the sub bass frequencies... my deck handles all x-over/eq duties.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

sbeezy said:


> I didn't imply anything... the question was do you use Bb on your amps I simply said never I let my amp do what it was designed to do and that's amplify. Never did I once say you don't need eq in the sub bass frequencies... my deck handles all x-over/eq duties.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Do you realize that "bass boost" is an eq in the sub frequencies?


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Dont have it on my amp (pdx m12) but in past used it on my jl 1000/1 but that had a good adjustable q and what frequency i wanted to boost so i could fill in where i felt it was lacking but otherwise a fixed frequency boost just helps low end thump and helps to clip your amp if you over do it


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

Gilroy said:


> Do you realize that "bass boost" is an eq in the sub frequencies?


Yes I do! But as I said my chambered tline has so much low end that bb isn't a requirement to get the level of bass I need from 28-50hz.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

